# Which athlete would you like to see make the transition to MMA



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

We all know a wrestler, judoka, boxer or kickboxer can make a successful transition to mixed martial arts. 

Lately, we've also seen a few football players show at least the promise to do the same.

Former hockey tough guy Steve Bosse seems off to a good start as well, with a 6-1 record. Though he never played hockey at a particularly high level, he was well-known in Quebec as an enforcer-type in local leagues.

My question is, which athletes, from which sports, would you like to see make the switch to the toughest sport of all? Is there anyone in the NBA, NFL, NHL, MLB or even PGA who you think could pull it off? Why?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Michael Phelps he would never gas!!!!! Plus Joe Rogan would have a smoke buddy!!!! lol


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Andrew Symonds. Australian cricketer. He'd probably take a few years to learn some technique, but given the pure size of the bloke I reckon he could make the transition. Cricket requires superb hand-eye co-ordination as well, which should come in handy with the striking aspect, and he's soo powerful and so athletic that I'm sure he could make the step-up to MMA if he had the training back in his 20's. Here's a picture of him:










With the right training I could definitely see him terrorizing the Heavyweight or Light Heavyweight Divisions.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Reggie Bush...dude is built, quick, and could be awesome in MMA as a LHW..


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Andrew Symonds. Australian cricketer. He'd probably take a few years to learn some technique, but given the pure size of the bloke I reckon he could make the transition. Cricket requires superb hand-eye co-ordination as well, which should come in handy with the striking aspect, and he's soo powerful and so athletic that I'm sure he could make the step-up to MMA if he had the training back in his 20's. Here's a picture of him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you dont mess with symonds PERIOD! remember that idiotic streaker that ran past him roflmao


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone that played for the Melbourne Storm would be great in MMA. Andrew Symonds actually tried out for the Brisbane Broncos when he was younger and wanted to play rugby league. Andrew is good but was slughtered by the Melbourne Storm fullback Billy Slater on Rexona Australia's Greatest Athlete show.

The Melbourne Storm wasnt the first to use and practice wrestling. All NRL clubs now basically have their own wrestling coach, all players are taught how to take down a player and control/pin players. In saying that all players are also taught defensive moves.












> *Melbourne taught us to grapple at every session*
> 
> 
> by James Hooper
> ...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nearly anyone from Rugby and Strongman.


Mariusz Pudzianowski plays Rugby, is the world's strongest man, and is a black belt in Kyokushin Karate (GSP is also a blackbelt), and has been training in boxing and catch wrestling. He could literally be twice as strong as Lesnar, and the grip strength of strongmen is outrageous. I'm pretty positive that Mariusz could break someone's arm or wrist by squeezing it. Seriously. 

Plus his cardio is unmatched, he'd probably have the best muscular endurance in MMA, and he's lightning fast.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Nearly anyone from Rugby and Strongman.
> 
> 
> Mariusz Pudzianowski plays Rugby, is the world's strongest man, and is a black belt in Kyokushin Karate (GSP is also a blackbelt), and has been training in boxing and catch wrestling. He could literally be twice as strong as Lesnar, and the grip strength of strongmen is outrageous. I'm pretty positive that Mariusz could break someone's arm or wrist by squeezing it. Seriously.
> ...


Nearly as strong as lesnar x2? the dudes like just the current worlds strongest man...dude won it with a damaged calf muscle


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Nearly as strong as lesnar x2? the dudes like just the current worlds strongest man...dude won it with a damaged calf muscle


What? It's hard to be twice as strong as anyone, but I mean like this:


Grip strength

Bench

Squat

Press

Clean



I think Mariusz stats would be nearly twice those as Lesnar.


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Nearly anyone from Rugby and Strongman.
> 
> 
> Mariusz Pudzianowski plays Rugby, is the world's strongest man, and is a black belt in Kyokushin Karate (GSP is also a blackbelt), and has been training in boxing and catch wrestling. He could literally be twice as strong as Lesnar, and the grip strength of strongmen is outrageous. I'm pretty positive that Mariusz could break someone's arm or wrist by squeezing it. Seriously.
> ...


he is fighting in mma this Friday. the guy he is fighting is a pro boxer
Mariusz Pudzianowski vs. Marcin Najman dec 11


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep can't wait! It's also both of their's MMA debut, so we'll see if Mariusz will takes Najman down and show us some ground game.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Doyle Brunson.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Zidane, but only if they allow head butting j/k

I was thinking David Douillet but he's old now. He's a great judoka and with his big head, Im sure he could take a punch lol

His weight category in the Olympics was 95/100kg (240/255 lbs). So he would of been a decently-sized HW.











Ps: dude's like 6'4-6'5 tall


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

He also kinda looks like Schilt!

I know he's not an athlete, but I'd like to see Jason Statham try his hand at MMA. Idk why. He'd probably get destroyed, but it would be fun to see.

I fully agree with the World's Strongest Man choice. It would be cool to see what he can do.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I hear ocho-cinco has talked about fighting anderson silva maybe he should be on the next TUF. lol

hell now that would be a season to watch.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, Pudzianowski won. Not much of a fight, but something of a spectacle.

Enjoy!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxie said:


> He also kinda looks like Schilt!
> 
> I know he's not an athlete, but I'd like to see Jason Statham try his hand at MMA. Idk why. He'd probably get destroyed, but it would be fun to see.
> 
> *I fully agree with the World's Strongest Man choice. It would be cool to see what he can do.*


Jason Statham actually trains in BJJ and is a purple belt I believe - he also trains extensively in kickboxing and was rated by like #3 celebrity most likely to succeed in MMA.


He's the man! 


As for the bolded, apparently what he can do is kick a guy so hard his legs crumble and and hulksmash him in 44 seconds!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Plus, he trains like Bj and does all the wobble board balance training(good for the core).

Really though, I didn't put any thought into this, just like this picture, as it shows a lot of athleticism.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Tiger Woods could take all the belts in the UFC


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I think Tiger Woods could take all the belts in the UFC



Easily. I mean, how much could they possibly cost?


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

This rugby player would dominate the UFC and would give Brock Lesnar a beating of his life.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Isn't that Mariusz? He plays amateur rugby and it looks just like him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Considering the names of the pictures are Pudzian1 and 2, I'd guess it's him :thumbsup: Pudzianowski could be a real tough to beat HW if he worked on his skills. The guy's huge and stupidly strong. Thing is though, could he actually cut down to the UFC HW limit of 265? He's listed as 313lbs on Wikipedia, which would be a real struggle to cut but Sherdog lists him as 277lbs, which is Lesnar size. So if he actually is the size Sherdog lists him at, then he'd definitely be able to cut if he wanted to.

If he really commits to MMA and works hard in the next 2 years he could be a seriously good HW, would certainly be a better HW challenger than Kimbo Slice that's for sure. Be awesome to see him in the UFC, I grew up watching those Strongman competitions.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I think Tiger Woods could take all the belts in the UFC


Well, the ring girls, at least...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Considering the names of the pictures are Pudzian1 and 2, I'd guess it's him :thumbsup: Pudzianowski could be a real tough to beat HW if he worked on his skills. The guy's huge and stupidly strong. Thing is though, could he actually cut down to the UFC HW limit of 265? He's listed as 313lbs on Wikipedia, which would be a real struggle to cut but Sherdog lists him as 277lbs, which is Lesnar size. So if he actually is the size Sherdog lists him at, then he'd definitely be able to cut if he wanted to.
> 
> If he really commits to MMA and works hard in the next 2 years he could be a seriously good HW, would certainly be a better HW challenger than Kimbo Slice that's for sure. Be awesome to see him in the UFC, I grew up watching those Strongman competitions.



Good call, didn't check the image names. Mariusz will hold Gold in his career, quote me on that.

He weighed in at 277lbs for his fight recently and was still ENORMOUS, looked no different than he does at 300lbs+.

I have nightmares about Mariusz' potential wrist control. I swear to jebus he could probably squeeze your arm and break it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Good call, didn't check the image names. Mariusz will hold Gold in his career, quote me on that.
> 
> He weighed in at 277lbs for his fight recently and was still ENORMOUS, looked no different than he does at 300lbs+.
> 
> I have nightmares about Mariusz' potential wrist control. I swear to jebus he could probably squeeze your arm and break it.


If he can add wrestling to the package, then he just may have something.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

I would love to see Floyd Mayweather make a transition to MMA, but only to see him get KO'd/choked out.


----------



## USCG-Fighter (Dec 14, 2009)

I was talking to Steve Forbes this weekend at an MMA event about how he wanted to originally get into MMA before he got into boxing, I wouldn't mind seeing him in the cage duke it out with Urijiah and destroy that kid.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

Roy Jones jr. and Shaq:thumb02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I think Tiger Woods could take all the belts in the UFC


Dam someone beat me to the tiger joke as far as mlb is concerned i could see some one like albert pujols i mean hes 6 3 and 231lbs he cold train and cut to Lhw  can u tell im a st.louis boy and as for football y not the manning brothers but QBs dont like to get hit mabey Vick could do it now if ufc took women then id say serina williams so she can just go to strikeforce:thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Andre Agassi. You ever try to kick a junkies ass? They just keep getting up no matter how hard you hit them... Low, but I thought a Andre Agassi joke fit in well after the Tiger joke.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

It wouldnt be too difficult for the rugby guys to pick up wrestling, they basically do a bit of wrestling on every single tackle.



> *League: Heads up on wrestling controversy*
> _By Chris Rattue
> 4:00 AM Saturday Oct 25, 2008_
> 
> ...






> *Wrestle coaches feel the heat *
> _By Nick Walsham
> The Daily Telegraph
> August 16, 2007 12:00AM _
> ...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, this writer thinks the camel clutch and boston crab are actual useful holds?


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> lol, this writer thinks the camel clutch and boston crab are actual useful holds?




Dont be too hard on the writer, he is doing his best, he is afterall from the Daily Telegraph :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Skateboarder, Ryan Sheckler:


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Some rugby drills................and these are only a fraction of the more well knwon techniques. The good wrestling stuff is held behind closed doors and in secrecy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If Meng was younger he'd wreck people. Although he's more of a street brawler and would be more suited for Kimbo-esqu street fights with his vicious headbutts, biting and chokes.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Skateboarder, Ryan Sheckler:


Omgzzzzzz hes so hawwwttT!!


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Anothr Rugby League player tries his hands at boxing, this guy would have been perfect for MMA. Ironically Webb is fighting on the Mundine undercard who is himself an ex Rugby League player. 



> *Webb to fight on Mundine undercard*
> 
> _ * By Josh Alston
> * From: Townsville Bulletin
> ...


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Jason Statham actually trains in BJJ and is a purple belt I believe - he also trains extensively in kickboxing and was rated by like #3 celebrity most likely to succeed in MMA.
> 
> He's the man!


wow, Jason Statham is now my hero.


now, i'm actually being serious here, honest.
How about TNA wrestler Samoa Joe?
he actually trains with Tito camp (both Huntington Beach townies), fast, athletic, knows his subs and can take a wicked hit (there's a botched house show spot where he actually go hit by a fire extinguisher.... was pretty greusome).


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Skateboarder, Ryan Sheckler:


I'm guessing you saw those ridiculous pics of him with Logan and Chuck Liddell among others


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hands Down...Mike Tyson. If the MMA Jedi Knight Greg Jackson took him in. I'm sure Mike still has devasting KO power. Combine that with good takedown & submission defence & top notch training partners, Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hands Down...Mike Tyson. If the MMA Jedi Knight Greg Jackson took him in. I'm sure Mike still has devasting KO power. Combine that with good takedown & submission defence & top notch training partners, Imagine the possibilities...


He'd lose every fight....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hands Down...Mike Tyson. If the MMA Jedi Knight Greg Jackson took him in. I'm sure Mike still has devasting KO power. Combine that with good takedown & submission defence & top notch training partners, Imagine the possibilities...


yeah, given that he's like 350 lbs now i'm sure he must have some decent power


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Jason Statham actually trains in BJJ and is a purple belt I believe - he also trains extensively in kickboxing and was rated by like #3 celebrity most likely to succeed in MMA.
> 
> 
> He's the man!


Man, if he's number 3, then who are numbers 1 and 2???


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> He'd lose every fight....


...WOW. That was a jump. You mean in 1988, the 22 year old HW Boxing champion who was 35-0 with 30 KO's, 15 of them in the 1st round alone would lose every fight today? Once you know how to ride a bike, no matter how long you're away from it, you still never forget. Ray Mercer is much older than Tyson and he still has KO power. Just ask Tim...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

hatedcellphones said:


> Man, if he's number 3, then who are numbers 1 and 2???


I think the guy from King of Queens was #2. 







(Kevin James)


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think the guy from King of Queens was #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say "Lou Ferrigno?" Haha. That's surprising though. And at the same time quite awesome. He's always struck me as being rather... Dopey. Any chance of seeing him in action? Not in the UFC of course, but maybe some small fights in the future?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i dont think there is a sport that LeBron James could have taken up as a youth and not been great at.... and i include MMA.


----------



## maxchamp67 (Dec 20, 2009)

*These two would run train on the lightweight division.*

The Hamm brothers. Olympic medalists, flexible as ****, could pick up BJJ and high kick the hell outta people. They got physical endurance, strength, not to mention they remarkably resemble the Hughes brothers. Gentlemen, welcome to the future of MMA.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Shaq
Jason Stathom
Michael Jai White would be tough to tango with.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Former Rugby League and Rugby Union player Duncan McRae would be another good candidate.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Well, Pudzianowski won. Not much of a fight, but something of a spectacle.
> 
> Enjoy!


It looked to me like his striking technique was really lacking, but when you're that damn big it really doesn't matter.


----------

